# عاجل جدا api 650-2007



## سامح 2010 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد تم رفع API 650-2007
على الرابط التالى :-
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/26814797/b53b2633/sharing.html?rnd=11
الملف عبارة عن 4 اجزاء0
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به وأن يوفقك القادمين على الامتحانات0
نسألكم الدعاء


  سبحان الله وبحمده
 سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سامح 2010 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت برفع AP1 650 -2007
فى ملف واحد على نفس الرابط السابق 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/26814797/b53b2633/sharing.html?rnd=11
والملف بعنوان 
API 650-2007
نسألكم الدعاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندسه عبير (30 ديسمبر 2009)

عن شو هاد


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندسه عبير قال:


> عن شو هاد


السلام
This standard is designed to provide the petroleum industry with tanks of adequate safety and reasonable economy for use in the storage of petroleum,
وفقك الله


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*My greeting*

thank you very much and god bless to you and your family about this subject ..
i appreciate your effort to support the arab engineer forum ,my greeting to you in the new year i wish to be in good health and prosperity

best regard​


----------



## m.gomaa (1 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد العظيم
ولكن بعد محاولة اكثر من مرة تنزيل هذا المف Pdf تظهر رسالة 
there was an error opening, the file is damage and could not be repair ياريت لو عندك النسخة الصحيحة ارسلها لي
مرة ثانية شكرا علي اهتمامك و تعاونك معي


----------



## yousof100100 (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا لو ممكن api 653 2009 لانه مطلوب فى امتحان مارس 2010


----------



## سامح 2010 (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق api 650-2007 
ثلاث أجزاء فقط
وسوف اقوم برفع الجزء الرابع 
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 سبحان الله وبحمده
 سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سامح 2010 (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق الجزء الرابع والاخير لـ api650-2007
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
نسألكم الدعاء

سبحان الله وبحمده
 سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (9 يناير 2010)

بكل صدق جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العمل الجليل
دائما و ابداا جعلك الله سببا الاعمال الخير وفي مساعدة كل ملهوف


----------



## سامح 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك بالمثل
اسأل الله أن ينفعك به
وأن يوفقك فى الامتحان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## plyer111 (22 فبراير 2010)

ممتاذ والف شكر


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورون وماجوووووووووووووورون


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (6 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك000000مع التقدير*


----------



## ajk74 (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و شكراً لك , معلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## نوفلة (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وممكن طلب يرضى عليك api575 2005 و api577 2004 وapi 652 2005 والاهم api 653 2009


----------



## سامح 2010 (13 أبريل 2010)

*Api 652 - 2005*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملف api 652 - 2005
اسأل الله ان ينفعكم به
وسوف ابحث لك عن باقى الاكواد المطلوبة
اسألكم الدعاء

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
ردد مائة مرة ليغفر الله لك

​


----------



## نوفلة (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا


----------



## وليد187 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا

*


----------

